# Movie Review- Jarhead (ADULT CONTENT)



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

"Jarhead" (the self-imposed moniker of the Marines) follows Anthony Swoff, a third-generation enlistee, from a sobering stint in boot camp to active duty, sporting a sniper's rifle and a hundred-pound ruck on his back through Middle East deserts with no cover from intolerable heat or from Iraqi soldiers, always potentially just over the next horizon. Swoff and his fellow Marines sustain themselves with sardonic humanity and wicked comedy on blazing desert fields in a country they don't understand against an enemy they can't see for a cause they don't fully fathom.

Sold out for 2 straight days in town I have to say what a waste. Honestly this movie was completely disappointing. If you want to go for blood, gore and action then this movie is not for you. Only two people died during this movie, one during the first 10 minutes in boot camp and the 2nd at the very end of god knows what. If you look at it as a drama and comedy it becomes an ok movie. Well aside from the part that they find 100 different ways to say f*** in an hour. The whole movie all they talk about is sex and how they want to kill something.You actually see naked men and Jake G naked with a santa hat over his *ahem*. They talk a lot about cheating girlfriends and wives and often get lost in that (although I hear that a lot of that happens when men go to war) Oh and the lovely moment where Jake has a private moment with himself in a bathroom. Truely the movie was distasteful. The trailers totally mislead you and honestly show every good part of the movie in those 30 seconds. If I wasnt expecting so much out of it I would have said it was good. If you go in expecting a non action flick then you will enjoy it. The Marine veterans are giving it high ratings while others are boycotting. This one I say to each his own. Take it or leave it


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

just about anything made by fox, or hollywood based on iraq or another country will be unrealistic stupid and fake


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Actually you dont know they are in Iraq except for the burning oil fields and the one and only encounter with iraqis.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well the person who wrote it served in Iraq I believe the first war. I haven't seen it yet but I also heard it wasn't that great I'll still go see it thoug


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

My brother's been wanting to see this for awhile, i'll tell him about this review


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow me posting in the waterhole....................

I thought it was a very good movie. It wasn't supposed to be a blood and guts movie. It was about the downtime of the troops and how they coped with being there. Completely different perspective and a lot of people who went looking for blood and guts were misled. Overall a very good story. The military is all about shoot and bomb.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Wow me posting in the waterhole....................


Yeah, shocking.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I told my brother about this reveiw but he is a anti-fish person and won't trust anything i hear on this site 
He goes with w/e rottentomatos.com says


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well as I said before if you go in more for a documentary type movie you will be fine and like it just dont expect blood and gore


----------

